# Johann Michael Haydn...Related to ?



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi All,


While looking up some info about Franz Joseph Haydn I saw a recording of quartets and trios by both Franz Joseph and Johann Michael Haydn...

Is this his brother? This has caused me to question how many other well known composers have family members who compose also but are not as well known?
The Bach family obviously is the first that comes to my mind.

Who are you aware of? Is Johann Michael's music as wonderful as his (presumed) relative? Of course this would be a matter of opinion which is why I am asking for your's


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, it is Joseph's brother (1737-1806). He worked at Salzburg and was a work colleague of the Mozart's. He composed some fine symphonies and interesting religious works. It's not as good as Joseph's but it remain good stuff.

Sample:

http://www.box.net/shared/ubh177q0c4

Other family ties:

Giovanni Batista and Giuseppe Sammartini

The Couperin family

The Benda family

Henry and Daniel Purcell

Leopold, Wolfgang Amadé and Franz Xaver Mozart.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Scarlattis
Felix and Fanny Mendelssohn
Robert and Clara Wieck Schumann


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

opus67 said:


> The Scarlattis


How could I forget them...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Handel said:


> How could I forget them...


_How did Handel forget the Scarlattis? _

That's what I was thinking when I read your post.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Handel is jealous of Domenico's superior harpsichord music, hence the snub.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Handel is jealous of Domenico's superior harpsichord music, hence the snub.


Handel obviously knew Domenico, from their performer competition while both were in Italy.

Handel's harpsichord sonatas aren't remotely like D. Scarlatti's, I think. Handel didn't even write out the ornamentation, right?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Seriously, if Handel was at all concerned about competition from a Scarlatti it would have been from Domenico's father, Alessandro Scarlatti who was a brilliant composer of opera, cantatas, and other vocal music.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Seriously, if Handel was at all concerned about competition from a Scarlatti it would have been from Domenico's father, Alessandro Scarlatti who was a brilliant composer of opera, cantatas, and other vocal music.


Note that my post only mentions _performer_ competition (or were you not referring to that?)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't forget the Strauss family!

Johann Strauss Sr., Johann Strauss Jr., Josef Strauss, Eduard Strauss


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

William and Henry Lawes
Numerous Philidors
Samuel and Gottfried Scheidt


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lennox and Michael Berkeley.

Alexander and Julian Skryabin.

Lili and Nadia Boulanger (before Nadia gave herself up to teaching).


----------

